# links don't open a new window



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How can I get it so that when I click on a link it opens a new window


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it should do it by default .... however if you Right click on the link the menu includes "Open in new window" - another click involved, so less efficient, but at least you don't have to loose your place whilst the new window opens.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yup, annoying....

Will fix.

Jae


----------

